# The Realm: Unhinged (Zenk Haunt 2012)



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Just got around to posting these videos. Sorry it took so long, I've been extremely busy this year! Please tell me what you guys think! Tips and suggestions are welcome!





Complete Lights-On Walkthrough





Video Slideshow


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Wow man... I wish I could have walked through it! That nasty toilet was pretty slick. I dig the whole thing. The ungodly amount of work and effort paid off - looks awesome!


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks! Glad you liked it. We ended up getting the entire thing put up in just 3 weekends (less than 6 days). Way more efficient than I thought I was even capable of! Haha


----------

